# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  θεμα υγειας στον ανθρωπο απο τους παπαγαλους?

## palasis.mixalis

γεια σας παιδια...πηρα ενα παπαγαλο κοκατιλ εδω και 3 μερες...και γενικα ακουω απο διαφορους οτι εχουν ασθενιες οι παπαγαλοι...κατι για ψιτακωση και κατι τετοια...για τοξοπλασμα...(εγω ξερω οτι εχουν οι γατες) γενικα οτι βγαζουν αρρωστιες...οτι δεν πρεπει να κυκλοφορουν στο σπιτι μεσα...(το κοκοτιλακι.μου το εχω σε καραντινα παντως το πηρα απο πετ σοπ και εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι λογικα δεν εχει κανει καποιες εξετασεις...παρακαλω περιμενω της απαντησεις σας απο εσας και εχετε εμπειρια και χρονια παπαγαλους...ειναι πολυ συμαντικες οι απαντησεις σας....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

Έχω μέσα στο σπίτι εδώ και 10 χρόνια παπαγάλους σε μεγάλο κοπάδι... Πρόσφατα αποκτήσαμε και μωρό, ρώτησα όλους τους γιατρούς και μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα...αρκεί να τηρώ μια στοιχειώδη υγιεινή!

----------


## palasis.mixalis

οποτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα ασθενιας απο παπαγαλους...πνευμωνιες και τετοια....οτι να ναι λενε...τους αφηνεις να καθοντε μεσα στο σπιτι και να πετανε?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Κανένα πρόβλημα εάν είναι καθαρά

----------


## mitsman

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82!

στο διπλανό υπνοδωμάτιο..

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Στον κάτω όροφο, η στον αποπάνω αν θέλεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Εγώ τα έχω στο δωμάτιο μου και πετάνε κανονικά ελεύθερα κάποιες ώρες. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αρκεί να υπάρχει καλή καθαριότητα τόσο στο κλουβί όσο και στον υπόλοιπο χώρο και καλή ανανέωση του αέρα. Είναι σημαντικό και για τα φτερωτά ζουζούνια και για εμάς!

----------


## mariann@

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα αρκεί να είναι καθαρά. Μπορείς να αποστειρωνεις το κλουβί μια φορά την εβδομάδα με βραστό νερό και ξυδι. Αν, ωστόσο, συνεχίζεις να έχεις αμφιβολίες μπορείς να πας σε κάποιο πτηνιατρο να ελέγξει τις κουτσουλιές και το φτέρωμα του για τυχόν παράσιτα.

----------


## Apostolos23

Για ποιο λογο συνηστατε το αποστειρωμα του κλουβιου και σε τη ποσοτητες {νερο & ξυδι}?

----------


## komo

H αποστείρωση στο κλουβί γίνεται για να εξοντωθούν τυχόν παράσιτα που θα επηρεάσουν την υγεία του παπαγάλου, όχι για να μην μεταφερθεί κάτι στους ανθρώπους.
Το ξύδι δρα σαν ήπιο "απολυμαντικό" και δε χρειάζεται μεγάλη αραίωση, ακόμα και σκέτο μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## tasos666

έχουν κάποια πάρα πολύ μικρα φτερακια σαν χνούδι αφτα  μπαίνουν στα πνευμόνια μας

----------

